
Ask HN: Optimising ML PhD for Startup? - alphagrep12345
For researchers who&#x27;ve founded a company before -<p>How would you approach your PhD if you want to start a company during&#x2F;after your PhD? How would this influence the choice of advisor you choose, schools you pick, etc?<p>For background: I&#x27;m applying for a PhD in ML and am actively thinking about this question.
======
golem14
I would assume 95% of startups that use ml do it for stupid marketing and
fundraising reasons.

I also think once you are done with your PhD the field will have changed in a
way you simplycant forecast.

I suggest it's more important to find your interest and passion. That will
enhance your. Chance of a great thesis and lead to better outcomes.

------
verdverm
Many universities have a tech transfer program, ask about those. Keep in mind
anything you develop with their time and money, they have rights to, which are
usually arranged as a license royalty.

So what I did was get involved with those programs, learned a lot, started
something different after graduation

